# Everyone still here!?!



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2018)

DC said:


>



I'm in love. Or something.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 3, 2018)

DC said:


>


----------



## Grunt (Oct 3, 2018)

I was at a restaurant eating lunch when it went off in my area. It was a blast to watch everyone sit there with the expression of sheer panic on their sheepish faces. I actually laughed out loud at them with my crazy laugh while my wife watched and wondered why I thought it was so funny.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Muppet (Oct 3, 2018)

So, I took pops to eye doc appt earlier. He's getting ready for the needle to the eye when the phones all start going off. Young girl, a Latina was taking care of pop, waiting for doc is like, what's this mean? 

I say, oh fuck! It's a FEMA alert. We are being invaded. Her jaw dropped, her eyes bulged and she turned pale.

My pop called me a jerk off, doc was laughing and I told her to read the alert. She was not amused. I laughed to the point of not being able to make sounds.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)

Muppet said:


> I laughed to the point of not being able to make sounds.



You're deplorable!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 4, 2018)

They trialed this system a while back here but I think my phone is too old. To be honest, I'd like to think I'd notice the mag 8+ earthquake the government is trying to tell has happened...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2018)

Muppet said:


> So, I took pops to eye doc appt earlier. He's getting ready for the needle to the eye when the phones all start going off. Young girl, a Latina was taking care of pop, waiting for doc is like, what's this mean?
> 
> I say, oh fuck! It's a FEMA alert. We are being invaded. Her jaw dropped, her eyes bulged and she turned pale.
> 
> My pop called me a jerk off, doc was laughing and I told her to read the alert. She was not amused. I laughed to the point of not being able to make sounds.



#retarddouchenozzleinextremis
#funnyashell


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 24349



Holy shit that’s funny


----------



## DC (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Muppet (Oct 4, 2018)

Wolverines! Lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 24349



I didn't get the alert.  I don't think.  Maybe I should go back and check.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I didn't get the alert.  I don't think.  Maybe I should go back and check.



You're supposed to be dead, or deported if you didn't get the alert.  @ShadowSpear should remove you from the mod elections because you didn't get the alert.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2018)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 24351
> 
> Wolverines! Lol



You need to come down here & join my militia. I would make you a  CSM. Since you're almost a doctor, you would be in charge of the meth lab. And you could conduct the airborne training from our treehouse.


----------



## Box (Oct 5, 2018)

My phone was in phone jail during the day, but I dont think I got an alert either...........


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> You need to come down here & join my militia. I would make you a fuckin CSM. Since you're almost a doctor, you would be in charge of the meth lab. And you could conduct the airborne training from our treehouse.



I'd be honored.


----------

